# Moving the P&S SPRING FLING 2005



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*NOT Moving the P&S SPRING FLING 2005*

*Moving the P&S SPRING FLING 2005

The reason, we have 30 people who plan on attending. No way 30 people can fish on the pier at once.*  


If we move the event to SPSP will everyone still come? We could start out at SPSP, fish and eat there and late move to the Peake.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Great Idea*

Much rather have some breathing room. Me and L were talking about this last week.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Room*

The Peake Is A Great Place But Not For 30 People I Vote On Spsp It's Alot More Room There "l"


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I agree that it could be crowded at the Peake, but the general consensus is that the fishing will be better there.

I would rather take my turn and have a good chance of catching a hoss or two... than having plenty of beach to fish and catching nothing.

Besides, the pier is better suited for socializing.

I still vote for the Peake, but will come to wherever it's decided.
.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, when you all come up with a definate, oops thought there was one, let me know, then if schedule is open, and nothing better comes up, or nothing changes again, may still make an appearence. I can see it now, wife planned the wedding, and reception, and a month before, I decide, no, I want to get married here and eat here. The original decision was made by the majority, and how many will actually show up? The plan was started, the vote was cast, so, me the more the merrier, room on the pier or not.

Have Jeep will travel  

Me, figuring if fishin' on the 5th I'll be at the 'Peake, anyone who wants, feel free to stop by, apparently there will be plenty of room!  Besides, me, prefer to follow proven fish patterns so as to increase my chances.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Fling'n the Fling*

I'm with Shaggy, figure it out and I'll be there. Would prefer the Peake due to betta fish caught there doing C&R, but things may change. Also, in regard to the previous statement of taking turns get'n your chance... Wish on it ... because when those statues move in to a point they don't move until it's quit'n time. Unless you have a good rapore w/ them...lol. Anyways, I still prefer the Peake, but if it's changed to SPSP then I'll be there for a short and then I'll make a move on over to the Peake. That's if no monsters are being caught at the Point. Anyways, I hope the fish will be in also. 

Will C U Fellas (and Gals) on the surf.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Husky,you've lost your mind!*

Theres plenty of room at the Peake for 30 + people! Plus the fishing is allot better that early in the spring. Plus it stays open 24/7. We've had this vote already, leave it alone! ....Tightlines


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Ok -- That's It*

It will be held at the 'Peake, no more of these #$%^$%#$ polls.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Way to go Orest*

If ya go out to the "peake" on a summer night you'll see waaaaaaay more than 30 people there! Orest better stop these dang polls. Springs a comming man! RELAX!!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You tell um brother Rad.*

The fact is in early March the fish will be headed up the western shore of the bay for the Susquehanna Flats to spawn. As a rule these fish will be fatter then the fish caught at SPSP due to the fact that they are full of roe. The fish won't start hitting good at SPSP until after the spawn. Thats when they'll be headed back down the bay on the eastern shore of the bay later in the season.

If we want to catch fish at our springfing and I do, the Peake will be our best bet for nice C&R Stripers. If you guys just want to have a cookout and socialize? Then there are far better places then either SPSP or the Peake for that. If it's just a I want to be on a beach thing? Then lets do it at a real beach, AI or OBX. Not a pretend beach.....Tightlines


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Fish seem to be caught pretty consistently at both places, but that early in the season you're right on the edge of the water being too cold. The eastern shore--exposed to the longest direct sunlight as the sun sets--warms up a little faster than the western side.

That said, I hate being crowded. I'd just as soon start at SPSP and move to Matapeake as the day goes on.

Besides, given our cold winter this year there's a good chance that early March will still see bay temps below 40.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I'll be where I know I can catch fish all day(the Peak) and if I get hungry I'll give another person my spot,by that time my arm will be tired,so I'm with shaggy and Hat on this one.See ya there.  TRIGGER


----------



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

It sounds like I am in the minority but I think that the Peake will be too crowded and that's why I didn't sign up in the first place. I'm not saying to change anything, just giving my opinon. I don't think that person #30 that shows up has a chance in hades of getting a spot that will catch rock, and I think that people 1-20 will spend a considerable amount of time uncrossing lines.

Hat, I'm sure you'll get there early enough to secure a corner (two days ahead?) and I think that even if you showed up last there should be a huge spot reserved for you.  I'd give up my spot to you in an instant.

Orest, I probably won't see you there so accept my sincere thanks for all the work you have put into this.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, Rock, do like me, leave rods home (and when it mellow out that night), I just shoot to the house and pick up a couple for both of us. Living here, and fortunately, only during the nice months, seen alot more than 30, and since I AIn't bringing a pole, no chance of me crossing Hats, though we argue who crossed who, (or for proper English would that be Who crossed whom), but it will be a good time.

Plus, for the record, I didn't sign up either, just said I'd check on the bloods.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Plus HAT is gonna cross your line whether there's 2 or 50 people there! Give up your spot to HAT? Are you crazy? You know, I've never seen HAT catch a single fish in how many times fishing around each other????


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

All you have to do is when you see him come give him your spot and leave.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*The last time I fished with Hat*

was @ the PLO Clean Up.

Now if my mind hasn't failed me, I think he broke off 3 time before getting his main line wet. Sure the 3 rig that broke off got wet.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> I'll be where I know I can catch fish all day(the Peak) and if I get hungry I'll give another person my spot,by that time my arm will be tired...


Trigger,

Maybe not a bad idea - *If you catch a fish, you take a rod out of the water.* That would make it less congested although I have fished there with 45 other anglers when the stripers, blues, and trout were hitting. 30 people on the pier ain't squat! Teach you to learn how to cast straight!

Enough already!  Maybe I'll try my luck at the Susky flats with plugs if you guys cant make up your minds...

Sandcrab


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Hey all*

The event is at the 'Peake. Read above. I stop this poll last weekend.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Come on Sandcrab, if you do that you'll be all by yourself!!! wait a min.that sounds pertty good,don't have to put up with Hat crossing "OUR" lines.lol


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> Come on Sandcrab, if you do that you'll be all by yourself!!! wait a min.that sounds pertty good,don't have to put up with Hat crossing "OUR" lines.lol


Hmmm...Casting plugs to hundreds of starving striped bass (all over 30 pounds) doesn't sound too bad come to think of it...  

As far a Hat is concerned - Anyone that can sling 8-N-B8 with a heaver (in case you didn't know it - ALL heavers are conventional rods no matter what anyone tells me) at AI and OBX can't be all that bad!  He's been a member of the "Dark Side" longer than most of us...

New rod blank on order and can't wait to get started on my 2p/1p "lite" 

See you there...already got my MD State Parks permit card so I don't have to worry about stopping to pay... and everyone has to pay..

Sandcrab


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Park Pass*

Park pass has nothing to do w/ the Peake. And it definitley doesn't alleviate the pay box at the restrooms (if they open it up this early). The days are numbering down... The question still holds... is there going to be a biggest fish pool?????


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You know Husky*

your right. 


HuskyMD said:


> You know, I've never seen HAT catch a single fish in how many times fishing around each other????


At least now I know who the albatross is.  My photo album speaks for itself. Now you on the other hand haven't caught a fish since NB!    LMAO.....Tightlines

*My Photo Gallery*


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Al, where were you yesterday?

Glen Burnie woman reports theft of monkey
By DIONNE WALKER, Staff Writer

Barbara Kursch wants the monkey on her back. Or at least back in the cage, safe and sound at home.

The Glen Burnie woman told county police her son's 8-month-old Capuchin monkey was stolen yesterday morning.

Warning to all, watch out for Al's famous dish, it could be stolen!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

whats up this all this monkey stuff i keep hearing about


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Al's famous for his monkey-on-a-stick at P&S flings. I can vouch... it's awesome.

Kinda gives you a hankering for bananas afterwards though.   
.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey striperswiper, well, now that you know the little secret, guess you are now an official member of the monkey on a stick family. The way I see it, if it is Al, at least my BL's are safe, at least for now.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, saw on the local news the monkey was found, so I guess I owe Al an apology. I am truly, from the bottom of my heart........, I can't do this, hey Al, have a Bud Light on me, well, not on me but you know!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Go ahead Brother Blue, it's safe to say something, and I am listening ! Anything, BB,  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*When does the pole end*

so i can plan


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

From what I can find, poll ended on January 28, 2005 at 8:31pm post number 8 this here thread.

So plan ahead, March 5th at the 'Peake.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

*Thanks Shaggy*

I'll plan for then


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

shaggy said:


> Go ahead Brother Blue, it's safe to say something, and I am listening ! Anything, BB,


Who? Me?  
Nope, as you know... turned that off. Certain parts were getting kinda flat from the stompin'.
 
.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dayum...my plan foiled again...what I woulda done to all them monkeys......don't care where the get 2gether is ,wit ya guys...count me,my monkey and a Hat-whoopin fer March 5th!!!!

Hope the Hat eats his spinach....cause this lil Asian gots sumthin fer him


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hey Al,

I like your Original Recipe, but here's some suggestions if you wanna experiment:

http://www.congocookbook.com/c0139.html

Mmmm mmmm good.  
.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Roflmao*



Nserch4Drum said:


> Count me,my monkey and a Hat-whoopin fer March 5th!!!!
> Hope the Hat eats his spinach....cause this lil Asian gots sumthin fer him


Don't bring your little pigsticker to a gunfight Grasshopper.  Besides, I'm sure you'll drown in that new Yak your getting today before March 5th.  I sure hope not, I'm looking forward to wooping your @zz Asianboy!   .....Tightlines


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hat80 said:


> Don't bring your little pigsticker to a gunfight Grasshopper.  Besides, I'm sure you'll drown in that new Yak your getting today before March 5th.  I sure hope not, I'm looking forward to wooping your @zz Asianboy!   .....Tightlines



bring it on...yer gonna wish ya didn't refill that perscription of Viagra...you's gettin a VB ass whoopin


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Oh it's on now......*

The last time I took Viagra a cat tried to scratch me and all you saw were sparks flying off of blue steel.  So bring it on Monkeyboy. You'll have to take the seat out of your truck and drive home standing up when I get done with you. You know what they say. "Theres no greater joy then a fatbottom young Monkeyboy"  See ya on the fith, Alice.   .....Tightlines


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Did I miss something?*

Other than the Hat/NS4D banter?

We still going to the Peake on the 5th?


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Hat/Ns4d......darn....I thought you folks were suppose to be civil .......lets tone it down for those of us with a more gentlemenly nature  ...such as myself!  ......btw,you guys gettin any??????sounds like NOT  ....the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

HighCap56 said:


> Other than the Hat/NS4D banter?
> 
> We still going to the Peake on the 5th?



yes,HC56...wouldn't miss any opprotunity to lure the Hat outta hidin only to scare him back.  


wonder if he can tell the difference between monkey or squirrel meat.....


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

....ah,just kidding Al  .....the R


----------



## fisherman Steve (Apr 18, 2001)

There's more space and close picnicing at SPSP. Also SPSP charges $4 per person. Metapeake will cost you $2.50 for CB bridge toll and only $4 per vehicle. Cost vs Space. Not a big deal. Just FYI.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*There should be no caharge at the Peake*

this time of the year.

I was there last Saturday and the box was covered in black plastic. I called last year and you only pay if the machine is not covered up.


----------

